# X-MAS Conundrum



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a question for all who are interested.

First a little background. My neighbors are US citizens but have Hispanic roots. They own a home in Mexico down in Porta Pensaco. This year, they want me to go with them over Xmas. There are a lot of really poor kids in the area and they say that a little 10 dollar (us) gift would be a big deal for most of them. My neighbor's wife is going to buy a bunch of little gifts to give to the kids. And I asked them if a slingshot banded up for BBs would be a good thing. They said great, but I don't want some kid shooting his sister's eye out. On the other hand, these kids are tough little street wise rascals and have maybe already made and used slings. I volunteered to be Santa for the kids. And God knows I have the shape for it. They have access to a suit and I speak enough spanish to let the kids know that I'm a ****** from the north pole. I'd like to contribute to the toys, but man, I don't know about these slingshots. Thought I put it to you guys for opinions and votes for or against. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Take the slingshots along, and test the water. Take one out and shoot it with them. If it feels right the gift them.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I say giver bring the slings but make rock chuckers . Only reason why I say rock chuckers because there going to shoot rocks anyway


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heck yeah give them a slingshot and tell them story's about the famous Nico from Mexico how he hunts and puts food on the table with his slingshot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah, PB hit the nail on the head. Rock checkers would be the best I think. Split up some 107’s or something. Good on you buddy.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh ya! In 2010 I had the privilege to go on a trip to orangewalk Belize. And of course I threw a natty with some tbg In my suit case. And much to my surprise every single Kid there had a slingshot in there pocket! And they all shot pfs! They didn't know what pfs was lol but that's what they were shooting. And boy could they shoot. They shot big rocks and office rubber bands. I traded one of the kids my slingshot for there's just so I could have it for my collection but somehow it got lost (or confiscated) on the way back.

Only thing I regret about that trip was not taking 50 slingshots with me to give them. So this is awesome what your doing!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the input. I have a whole box of the 107Bs and a bunch of split leather for pouches, I'll make one up and try it to see how it works with rocks.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Most toys are cheap junk and you can't knock over a pigeon with a GI Joe. Travel with the slings unbanded and they are more likely to get there.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I say go for it buddy . and i think PB is right .. Rock chuckers with old school bands would really be good .. Maybe do a little demonstration on how they are not toys and can hurt someome .. Just to educate them a little . but like you say they are probably already pretty wise to resorteras!!  .. Its a good thing you guys are doing buddy

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you everyone for all the advice, I really think that is what this forum is all about.

I have decided to go ahead. Rather than work on all those forks, I think I will use some old oak that I have planed down to about 5/16 or so. I went to templates and run off a copy of the chalice and I can run off a dozen or so on my band saw, rough sand the angles with an L grinder, knock the holes out on the drill press and soak the whole bunch in a bath of turp/blo/marine varnish. That should soak in and harden to a tough finish. Yes I know that they won't be nattie forks, but they should be better than anything they have ever seen. Hope so anyway. If I get one finished, I'll try to post a photo. Mass production falls short of true craftsmanship but I'd never get natties done. Not well anyway.

Thanks again every one.

The other "steve"


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Awesome on you for spreading a little joy, especially among those who could use some! Have a feeling the slingshots would be a great hit, especially if you organized some games or challenges like seeing how many of the 5 cans they could knock off a rail or whatever gets them going.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

SJAaz said:


> Thank you everyone for all the advice, I really think that is what this forum is all about.
> 
> I have decided to go ahead. Rather than work on all those forks, I think I will use some old oak that I have planed down to about 5/16 or so. I went to templates and run off a copy of the chalice and I can run off a dozen or so on my band saw, rough sand the angles with an L grinder, knock the holes out on the drill press and soak the whole bunch in a bath of turp/blo/marine varnish. That should soak in and harden to a tough finish. Yes I know that they won't be nattie forks, but they should be better than anything they have ever seen. Hope so anyway. If I get one finished, I'll try to post a photo. Mass production falls short of true craftsmanship but I'd never get natties done. Not well anyway.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the size hands you are cutting for. I suggest that you split the template from here and make a new one copying the left side. The right is a bit off kilter from the left.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Yah, the chalice is real narrow waisted so all hands be able to find some kind of hold. Think I'll use a simple loop and trap attachment. Make it easy for the kids to replace bands of which I will bring a bunch extra. Most of the folks I seen around there carry their slings around their neck, so I may forgo lanyards, but heck it's only one more hole and parachord is cheap and easy.


----------

